# The Ultimate Dive Watch Used While Diving Photo Thread



## XOR (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a thread devoted only to photos of any watch used while diving. Feel free to post your additions, but the only rules are:

1) It must be a photo of any watch used when diving. 
2) Pre and post dive photos are also acceptable as long as the watch was used for diving that day. 
3) Comments on the awesomeness of the dive photos are also allowed.

To begin, I've taken my Seiko Marinemaster 300 on about 15 dives now, the most recent to the Great Barrier Reef, Australia. I think it's a splendid piece of machinery if you want a mechanical watch to wear while diving.

I'm about to submerge and am setting the bezel. It's not fully set yet as I stopped to take these photos between waves...
















An anemone fish.









The tilt of the watch gives a reflection where you can see the fins of my dive buddy above me...









The marinemaster spots a large Lion Fish under some coral...(check the background)








Another dive...I've encountered a giant clam and sea cucumber...
















Checking my time...

























Another dive swimming with the fish...









Heading back to the boat for a safety stop...









Another dive back to the coral and fish...
















Another dive..this time in search of something special that is rumored to be in the area...









Thar she blows!









It's a sea turtle. Is it looking for food, a place to rest, or perhaps a Seiko Marinemaster?









Between dives, the Marinemaster was taken off to remove my wetsuit and give it a bath along with the rest of the gear.









Here the Marinemaster rests alongside a dive computer. I use the Marinemaster as an analog backup timer to a dive computer, or as the primary timing device if I'm not using a computer.

















Hanging on a buoyancy compensator (BC). I would actually hang this upside down for actual use so it could be read correctly when I'm wearing the BC and looking down on it. 








Back topside for some dinner...








Thanks for reading. Feel free to post your own watch diving photos and comments...


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Much better, I'll probably post some follow ups but here are a few,
















































I like the perspective in this shot


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

May I know how long these dives were sir?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Most excellent (and awesome) pictures of real dive watches in action. Very nice.


----------



## XOR (Apr 19, 2011)

tkdwarrior said:


> May I know how long these dives were sir?


Anywhere from 35 to 50 minutes depending on depth. Depth was anywhere from 20m and shallower on the reef. Average probably 10-14m as that is where the best activity and light usually is.


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Thank you awesome photos, I cannot recall if it was in this forum or another where I showed my invicta mechanical dive watch and one forumer said that he does not consider it as a serious dive watch, I have used it in similar dive situation as yours. A dive watch that can be used for diving is a serious dive watch in my opinion. Great and excellent photos


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Older pics with my G's..going to the Keys in two weeks on a fishing trip. Hopefully I get a chance to get a dive in....
Seeing yours makes me want to go down again.....today


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Some more,
Omega SMP Thailand







Same watch I think, Monterey Ca.







Squale







Squale as received







TAG Aquaracer







Same dive for TAG







Citizen BL 1250







Atomic Frog







More later if you want to see them


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Best thread ever actually dive watches in there intended environment! I wont spoil it with Snorkel or Surfing pictures *


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I dunno about you guys...Great Barrier Reef and all you take pictures of is your _watch_? I liked the pics of the Keys...looked a lot like Molasses Reef but I imagine a lot of the reefs look similar. The only picture I want to take of my watch while diving is a shot of my U2 sitting on the U352 off the NC coast.


----------



## XOR (Apr 19, 2011)

dmcutter said:


> I dunno about you guys...Great Barrier Reef and all you take pictures of is your _watch_?


Nah. I had my camera out for about 1/2 the dives and when I checked my gauges/time I just snapped a photo as it was right there. I have a ton of Great Barrier pictures with no watches in them I assure you!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Great thread.
OP's pics are stunning.
Lex, you look a bit bloated, or is it just excess buoyancy.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Great thread.
> OP's pics are stunning.
> Lex, you look a bit bloated, or is it just excess buoyancy.


There were a lot of these DOVE bars available on that trip







So maybe it's bloat not float


----------



## XOR (Apr 19, 2011)

dmcutter said:


> I dunno about you guys...Great Barrier Reef and all you take pictures of is your _watch_?


Now I'm going to pollute this fine watch thread with some non-watch photos of my Great Barrier Reef diving. I hope you are satisfied with what you've done:

















































Ok I put in one watch photo to make sure we stay on topic...


----------



## Davy911 (Nov 17, 2011)

First one Langkawi with Rolex Sub post dive, second one Shark Point Blue Lagoon Bali with Suunto Stinger


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Great thread.
> OP's pics are stunning.
> Lex, you look a bit bloated, or is it just excess buoyancy.


We call that "bioprene".


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Does snorkeling count?


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

jopex said:


> Does snorkeling count?


It definitely counts


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Then here are some Ball DMII pics..


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll play


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Monterey, first dive with the omega







Second with OWC







And for Dave, I do point the camera at other stuff


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I appreciate that, Lex. My pics always come out green...is that filters, flash, or both?


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

dmcutter said:


> I appreciate that, Lex. My pics always come out green...is that filters, flash, or both?


My guess is he adjusted the white balance-


----------



## Durp13579 (Oct 6, 2013)

You guys make me want a waterproof camera! I'm going diving in Hawaii soon, so I'll be sure to take before and after pics for you guys.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome pics guys. I really must take up the hobby some day -- despite my wife's fear of me getting eaten by a shark, lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

You can use flash or strobes but its better to do manual white balance, the G-15 has a shortcut button so I shoot in program with the shortcut button set for white balance and set it every 5 feet or so of depth and any other light change. 


dmcutter said:


> I appreciate that, Lex. My pics always come out green...is that filters, flash, or both?


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

You'll find more sharks at the car lot, the more dangerous ones are at the bank (at least in the US, I hear that bankers are actually regulated in Canada! Here we've sold the country to the and if they run short on money to pay bonuses we just confiscate it from the poor and middle class)


mtbluger said:


> Awesome pics guys. I really must take up the hobby some day -- despite my wife's fear of me getting eaten by a shark, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

lexvil said:


> You'll find more sharks at the car lot, the more dangerous ones are at the bank (at least in the US, I hear that bankers are actually regulated in Canada! Here we've sold the country to the and if they run short on money to pay bonuses we just confiscate it from the poor and middle class)


Yes, banking is regulated -- especially mortgage lending. No crazy mortgage fraud like what the USA went through. Back to fish sharks...I tell wifey that the attacks she hears of are at the same odds as a plane crash. Just bad luck, unless it's a known infested area.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Shark attacks are very rare, it's a base fear of humans of being eaten by something so it gets a lot of play when it does happen or even if someone suffers a bump by one, dying in a plane crash isn't something one wants to happen but it doesn't trigger the same base fear in most people, surfers are at a much higher risk of shark attack.



mtbluger said:


> Yes, banking is regulated -- especially mortgage lending. No crazy mortgage fraud like what the USA went through. Back to fish sharks...I tell wifey that the attacks she hears of are at the same odds as a plane crash. Just bad luck, unless it's a known infested area.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

lexvil said:


> Shark attacks are very rare, it's a base fear of humans of being eaten by something so it gets a lot of play when it does happen or even if someone suffers a bump by one, dying in a plane crash isn't something one wants to happen but it doesn't trigger the same base fear in most people, surfers are at a much higher risk of shark attack.


Its riskier driving to a dive site than it is diving.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

lexvil said:


> You can use flash or strobes but its better to do manual white balance, the G-15 has a shortcut button so I shoot in program with the shortcut button set for white balance and set it every 5 feet or so of depth and any other light change.


Sounds like hard work Lex...just take a strobe dude ;-)


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I like not having the bulk, what I need is a sherpa to lug all of this stuff, I'm sure PADI could come up with a specialty cert for it, "dive caddy" or something ;-)


trekDS said:


> Sounds like hard work Lex...just take a strobe dude ;-)


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

mtbluger said:


> Yes, banking is regulated -- especially mortgage lending. No crazy mortgage fraud like what the USA went through. Back to fish sharks...I tell wifey that the attacks she hears of are at the same odds as a plane crash. Just bad luck, unless it's a known infested area.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Well, if you were a US resident, you would be more than 20 times more likely to be killed by a COW than by a shark. Yes, a cow. And I'm not talking about heart disease after too many delicious hamburgers... I'm talking about vicious rampaging cows, thirsting for blood. I'm not sure what the cow rampage rate in Canada is, but at least that's how it stacks up in the US. (Not kidding)

While the thought of being something's meal is really unpleasant, it really isn't that likely.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Guys, most every underwater picture I ever took was terrible. There was never enough light and frequently there was too much back scattter for flash to work well. All my pics were taken with 35mm slide film. These pics are scans of prints made from slides and all were above the surface. Beneath the surface was a small plane I and my buddies were attempting to photograph. The watch I was wearing was a Nivada Grenchen. Here's a pick of the exact watch model I was using though this is not my watch or my picture:



Before the dive:



The hole:




After the dive:



I was diving with the Poseidon UniSuit and a ScubaPro MkVI regulator with octopus.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

That's crazy diving ;-)
Digital has made UW photography much easier, one of the big advantages to MWB shooting is the back scatter issue,
in this pic of a tiny halibut there was a bunch of sand and other bottom debris kicked up







It still isn't a great photo but at least you can see a healthy 1.5" long fish, flash wouldn't have worked.


Willieboy said:


> Guys, most every underwater picture I ever took was terrible. There was never enough light and frequently there was too much back scattter for flash to work well. All my pics were taken with 35mm slide film. These pics are scans of prints made from slides and all were above the surface. Beneath the surface was a small plane I and my buddies were attempting to photograph. The watch I was wearing was a Nivada Grenchen. Here's a pick of the exact watch model I was using though this is not my watch or my picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

lexvil said:


> That's crazy diving ;-)
> Digital has made UW photography much easier, one of the big advantages to MWB shooting is the back scatter issue,
> in this pic of a tiny halibut there was a bunch of sand and other bottom debris kicked up
> View attachment 1585319
> ...


I guess I was born in the wrong era. That and the fact I never spent much on camera gear. I wish I had made the investment because many of the Great Lakes wrecks I dove were breathtaking to see. I still have a slide of a picture I took at 150' up the mast of the wreck of the Emperor in Lake Superior, toward the surface. I remember if I held the slide up to a light bulb, it was a pretty neat picture. I'll have to see if I can get that slide digitized.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This is the awesomest thread on WUS!
I'm on my way to the Bahamas, will make sure to post something soon...


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

lexvil said:


> I like not having the bulk, what I need is a sherpa to lug all of this stuff, I'm sure PADI could come up with a specialty cert for it, "dive caddy" or something ;-)


That is hilarious. PADI has a cert for everything...


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

Ivan, dude, you have WAY too much money wrapped up in watches. When you wear several at one time, do you take weight off your belt? Or do you use those as trim weights?


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow Ivan. Love that panerai diving.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

dmcutter said:


> Ivan, dude, you have WAY too much money wrapped up in watches. When you wear several at one time, do you take weight off your belt? Or do you use those as trim weights?


He he! Good point! But, I flip and change all the time. These are all the dive watches I dove with. Currently I have a Tuna, Rolex Sub and Panerai Submersible. I have Eterna 1973 incoming (I flipped that for Speedy Mk 4.5)
The MM 300 and Tuna dive was done just to see which one to keep. I kept the Tuna, sold the MM300.
Tuna is a better tool watch IMO.


----------



## XOR (Apr 19, 2011)

I think Ivan has won the thread.


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

Crunchy said:


>


Crunchy, Really like the JLC!


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

LHL said:


> Crunchy, Really like the JLC!


Thanks ! Was going for the navy seal but I didn't like arrow on minute hand.


----------



## XOR (Apr 19, 2011)

fbadfh said:


> May I know how long these dives were sir?


I don't know who you are replying to. For my Marinemaster each dive was around 15-25m deep and lasted anywhere from 30-50 minutes or so. Total dive time with my Marinemaster so far is probably around 11 hours underwater over 15 dives.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Seiko end of story.
Its like the pele of soccer ie new soccer players arrive but never like pele well thats the seiko .


----------



## Mr_Skoog (Aug 30, 2012)

Not really a "diving" photo, but i took it while snorkeling in Hawaii







Vostok Amphibia with modded bezel in the foreground.
Seiko SXK007 also with a modded with bezel in the background.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Forgot about this one...
Oris DG


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Willieboy said:


> Guys, most every underwater picture I ever took was terrible. There was never enough light and frequently there was too much back scattter for flash to work well. All my pics were taken with 35mm slide film. These pics are scans of prints made from slides and all were above the surface. Beneath the surface was a small plane I and my buddies were attempting to photograph. The watch I was wearing was a Nivada Grenchen. Here's a pick of the exact watch model I was using though this is not my watch or my picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you're getting paid to dive in icy water...I'd say that's pretty hard core.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

ivan_seawolf said:


> Forgot about this one...
> Oris DG


Awesome! How legible is the depth gauge?


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

The DG vis i just fine. Accurate as well


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Before I get home and transfer the pics of the tuna to my PC, here's some pics of a May dive with my (now gone) sawtooth 




























Sorry for the crappy quality, I am a challenged photographer


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

Sweet! Sharks are so cool.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Niiice. I just grabbed a beer and now sitting comfortably, keep them going. Love those underwater pics. I have a few, but not accessible from where I am now. Not sure I have many with watches on them though.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

A few days of diving in Monterey, lousy conditions but oddly warm surface temps, 64º, 55º on the bottom
Omega for the first day














Constant rolling bottom had sand in every shot





















OWC today


----------



## larbo53 (Aug 17, 2012)

Agree! Ivan wins the post.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

lexvil said:


> A few days of diving in Monterey, lousy conditions but oddly warm surface temps, 64º, 55º on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 1591402


Are they nudibranch eggs?


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

trekDS said:


> Are they nudibranch eggs?


Yes Sir


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Lexvil, nice pictures! Omega is awesome!
@larbo53
Thanx!!


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Couple more, not much for watches.
Found out my trip to the Keys this weekend will not include diving, but two days deep sea fishing will soften the blow 
Cheers and dive safely ya'll!
Chris
Cenote Chac Mool: me on the left wearing a trusty G and my dive buddy Marc wearing a trusty Timex 


Puffer face on from Puerto Vallarta (hard to get a fish face on{especially this close - trust me} and I wish I had a flash for this one  )


Arrow Crab


Juvenile Spotted Drumfish (from Cozumel and a rare find  )


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

lexvil said:


> A few days of diving in Monterey, lousy conditions but oddly warm surface temps, 64º, 55º on the bottom


Hey Lex, I got to dive off Catalina a few years ago and 64 would have been nice, lol.
We were hoping to see some Sea Bass, but they weren't running that day.
Kelp beds were cool and something different for this spoiled warm water diver.
Be safe,
Chris


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Chris, Catalina usually has much warmer water than Monterey but not always, here are a few shots of the giant black bass that I have

















onrypt said:


> Hey Lex, I got to dive off Catalina a few years ago and 64 would have been nice, lol.
> We were hoping to see some Sea Bass, but they weren't running that day.
> Kelp beds were cool and something different for this spoiled warm water diver.
> Be safe,
> Chris


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

lexvil said:


> Chris, Catalina usually has much warmer water than Monterey but not always, here are a few shots of the giant black bass that I have
> View attachment 1592679
> 
> View attachment 1592681


So awesome, that's what we were looking for, but it didn't happen.
I get to enjoy them vicariously 
Best,
Chris


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

They are very cool to dive with, when they come out, docile and curious they just appear, cruise around and around divers and just vanish.



onrypt said:


> So awesome, that's what we were looking for, but it didn't happen.
> I get to enjoy them vicariously
> Best,
> Chris


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

All my watches are used for diving. Who buys a diving watch and doesn't dive with it????:think:


----------



## flowerpower0186 (Aug 3, 2013)

ivan_seawolf said:


> Forgot about this one...
> Oris DG


Oris is by far one of the best watches for the money you can buy. They are made and feel like a watch that is at twice as much if not 3x as much.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

trekDS said:


> Its riskier driving to a dive site than it is diving.


Not to shore up an argument, as I love diving and think it's very safe when people are trained properly, but the statistics in which cars are MORE dangerous are, as far as I've seen so far, fatality statistics based entirely on how many people (what percentage) died. My major required years of statistics, so this stuff always eats at me, and unfortunately you have to bear the brunt of it!

Deaths During Skin and Scuba Diving in California in 1970
[abstract] IS RECREATIONAL DIVING SAFE?

The issue with the statistics describing driving vs diving is that while many, many drivers die each year, many drivers (myself included) spend over a week (if not multiple weeks) in the car per year (for example, an hour a day average is almost 16 days in a car over the course of a year). When you change the calculation to hours invested vs risk of death (or injury), diving is 39-62 (95% confidence) or 96 times more dangerous per hour (depending on the study) than driving at a reasonable, street average speed. I'm sure inclusion of tech diving, cave diving, etc. and highway driving, public transit, driving in areas with high drunk driving rates, etc. would complicate things further, but it is reasonable to assume that the general consensus is that rec diving is not anywhere near as safe as driving *per hour*.

Now, on topic, still waiting for photos of me diving my Armida A7 but here is me pool diving my Deep Blue Depthmeter Professional (which helpfully shows I am a whopping 2m underwater)!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

ivan_seawolf said:


>


For someone who has such an incredible collection of watches, I feel entirely justified in judging you for ignoring the lug width on your Panerai! 

Beautiful collection.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

He he! Good point! However, I do not have all these watches. I flip them all the time. Right now I have Panerai Submersible, Submariner 114060, Eterna 1973 (incoming) Seiko Darth Tuna. These are my dive watches.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> Not to shore up an argument, as I love diving and think it's very safe when people are trained properly, but the statistics in which cars are MORE dangerous are, as far as I've seen so far, fatality statistics based entirely on how many people (what percentage) died. My major required years of statistics, so this stuff always eats at me, and unfortunately you have to bear the brunt of it!
> 
> Deaths During Skin and Scuba Diving in California in 1970
> [abstract] IS RECREATIONAL DIVING SAFE?
> ...


It would be interesting to get the diving instructors to say whether they have had more diving accidents or car accidents...given that they likely spend more time in the water than they do in their cars per week.

I'd suggest that those who dive very infrequently have the most diving mishaps per hour...skewing your stats substantially.


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

trekDS said:


> It would be interesting to get the diving instructors to say whether they have had more diving accidents or car accidents...given that they likely spend more time in the water than they do in their cars per week.
> 
> I'd suggest that those who dive very infrequently have the most diving mishaps per hour...skewing your stats substantially.


I was diving Sunday with 2 newbs, one from our shop with about 18 dives (diver A)and one who just got certified in Myrtle Beach and only had his 5 cert dives under his belt (diver B). We were just swimming a lap of the quarry and I told diver A to take the lead and keep us at about 20 ft, just at the first thermocline. I had diver B in the middle and I was the sheep dog in the back. Diver A kept swimming away without looking back to see where we were. Diver B drove me nuts...I could see him dip down a few feet and then reach for his LP inflator to get back to 20 ft. Sure enough, he would overshoot and end up shallow and dump air to get back down. When we finished I chastised A for not paying any attention to where his buddies were, and I told B about simply swimming up and down to adjust depth without touching his inflator. His class apparently did not cover that, nor did they teach him dive tables-just handed him a computer. The second dive I took B down to the "playground" and had him swimming up and down without his inflator and just "being still" in the water. With this level of instruction at the OW level, I am surprised that there are as few fatalities as there are.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

dmcutter said:


> I was diving Sunday with 2 newbs, one from our shop with about 18 dives (diver A)and one who just got certified in Myrtle Beach and only had his 5 cert dives under his belt (diver B). We were just swimming a lap of the quarry and I told diver A to take the lead and keep us at about 20 ft, just at the first thermocline. I had diver B in the middle and I was the sheep dog in the back. Diver A kept swimming away without looking back to see where we were. Diver B drove me nuts...I could see him dip down a few feet and then reach for his LP inflator to get back to 20 ft. Sure enough, he would overshoot and end up shallow and dump air to get back down. When we finished I chastised A for not paying any attention to where his buddies were, and I told B about simply swimming up and down to adjust depth without touching his inflator. His class apparently did not cover that, nor did they teach him dive tables-just handed him a computer. The second dive I took B down to the "playground" and had him swimming up and down without his inflator and just "being still" in the water. With this level of instruction at the OW level, I am surprised that there are as few fatalities as there are.


I agree that I don't think dive masters, while they certainly incur the most hours, are the most vulnerable. I would guess that the basic open water people, new and potentially inexperienced tech divers, and just in general people out of their depth probably constitute a large proportion of scuba accidents.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Sort of shoots your stats argument in the foot. 


fatalelement said:


> I agree that I don't think dive masters, while they certainly incur the most hours, are the most vulnerable. I would guess that the basic open water people, new and potentially inexperienced tech divers, and just in general people out of their depth probably constitute a large proportion of scuba accidents.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Remember Dave, these are extra cost "specialties"


dmcutter said:


> I was diving Sunday with 2 newbs, one from our shop with about 18 dives (diver A)and one who just got certified in Myrtle Beach and only had his 5 cert dives under his belt (diver B). We were just swimming a lap of the quarry and I told diver A to take the lead and keep us at about 20 ft, just at the first thermocline. I had diver B in the middle and I was the sheep dog in the back. Diver A kept swimming away without looking back to see where we were. Diver B drove me nuts...I could see him dip down a few feet and then reach for his LP inflator to get back to 20 ft. Sure enough, he would overshoot and end up shallow and dump air to get back down. When we finished I chastised A for not paying any attention to where his buddies were, and I told B about simply swimming up and down to adjust depth without touching his inflator. His class apparently did not cover that, nor did they teach him dive tables-just handed him a computer. The second dive I took B down to the "playground" and had him swimming up and down without his inflator and just "being still" in the water. With this level of instruction at the OW level, I am surprised that there are as few fatalities as there are.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

lexvil said:


> Sort of shoots your stats argument in the foot.


Not at all. Risk per hour has little to do with a person's individual total incurred hours. Mistakes by trained, highly experienced professionals are less common than mistakes by untrained novices, especially per hour of activity. The risk of experienced, safe drivers per hour is likely to be far less than that of teenagers in their first driving lesson.

My original statistics addressed only population-total risk per hour. A professional dive master accumulates many personal hours, but they create through their training a multiple of dive hours for the people they train. If they take a class of 10 new divers every day, for every hour they dive safely, 10 net hours of less safe diving occurs. Additionally, all of these people go on to dive and I doubt a majority of them become professional divers. I would be beyond shocked to learn that the number of Dive Masters in PADI is greater than the cumulative lesser ranks. I don't know any diving instructors who have had DCS, but they all have plenty of stories of idiots doing dumb things and, in some cases, having to give DAN a call. The risk-per-hour is, by my educated guess, probably very heavily skewed by newer divers and those with insufficient training.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I only have a couple of decent shots. The Sub-C was at Point of Rocks here. The PO was ... well, like it says. ;-)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

dmcutter said:


> I was diving Sunday with 2 newbs, one from our shop with about 18 dives (diver A)and one who just got certified in Myrtle Beach and only had his 5 cert dives under his belt (diver B). We were just swimming a lap of the quarry and I told diver A to take the lead and keep us at about 20 ft, just at the first thermocline. I had diver B in the middle and I was the sheep dog in the back. Diver A kept swimming away without looking back to see where we were. Diver B drove me nuts...I could see him dip down a few feet and then reach for his LP inflator to get back to 20 ft. Sure enough, he would overshoot and end up shallow and dump air to get back down. When we finished I chastised A for not paying any attention to where his buddies were, and I told B about simply swimming up and down to adjust depth without touching his inflator. His class apparently did not cover that, nor did they teach him dive tables-just handed him a computer. The second dive I took B down to the "playground" and had him swimming up and down without his inflator and just "being still" in the water. With this level of instruction at the OW level, I am surprised that there are as few fatalities as there are.


Agree but I think the individuals are to blame as well. 
When I got certified I made sure I was actually able to perform the tasks I was supposed to, and when my wife got hers, I repeated various trainings with her, till the time she was extremely comfortable with everything. 
A lazy instructor is inexcusable and I believe the open water certification process is really lacking, but in the end it's your life, if PADI doesn't care about it you should.

Too many people approach diving I a way too bold way. 
I see people that can barely control their buoyancy do stuff I would never dare to do, and it always leaves me flabbergasted how little people care about their personal safety.

As they say, there are many old divers and many bold divers, but very few old bold divers.

Accidents are unavoidable (ie this weekend in Italy three divers were killed, probably because of contaminated air in the tanks, something I would not know how to control since I always rent the tanks from the different dive operations), but the risk can be greatly minimized by diving safe and well within your certification and (especially) experience limits.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Afternoon









Night









Yesterday


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Snorkelling yesterday


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

Ivan, as much as I envy your watch collection, what I truly envy is the amount of time you seem to spend diving.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Completely agree!


----------



## kremzeek (Apr 14, 2010)

This thread is awesome!

Diving and snorkeling in the Bahamas, 2013:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

ivan_seawolf said:


> Afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


superb photos |>|>


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanx guys! As I said I don't have all the watches in the photos. Current collection is Rolex Sub, Panerai Submersible, Darth Tuna and a new edition is Eterna Kontiki. I flip and change and I want to try as much as possible. I lose money on some, earn money on other transactions. But I don't lose sleep over it. All these modern divers are beasts!! They can all take much more that any of us can throw at them. I love reeditions. I love the history.
As for dive time... I have a job in management, 8 am to 4 pm, Monday to Friday. Every single Saturday I go diving!! Winter, summer it don' t matter!! And one of the watches is coming with me. Always! 
Right now I am looking to get either a Ploprof or JLC Navy Seals. We'll see!
Cheers boys! More photos to come! I am on vacation!!


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I have been to Dubrovnik and Split. Dubrovnik is one of the most amazing cities I have seen...I assume you're diving the Adriatic?


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes. Most of my diving is in Adriatic. I did some diving off the coast of Maine and some in Key Largo.


Sent from the depths


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Night dive with Rolex!
































And now, the beasts!


----------



## XOR (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice! I had a chance recently to try Fluoro Diving (example: Fluoro_Diving). It's a great way to night dive with a totally different view of coral and sea life. Also, it really makes the watch lume glow!


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Eterna on mesh


----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

kremzeek said:


> This thread is awesome!
> 
> Awesome pictures!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry, no underwater camera.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

ivan_seawolf said:


> Night dive with Rolex!


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

you can't see it but there is a citizen aqualand on behind that fish!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Now that's a DIVE WATCH !!!



ivan_seawolf said:


> Eterna on mesh


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

It is a great dive watch, no doubt about it!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## HKu (Oct 10, 2014)

For over 20 years my Citizen Aqualand Promaster.... Up until last month, when I tragically drowned it. I've changed the position of my compass to my left hand and the friction on the watch crown probably turned it open 😨.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Some of my newer pictures
With my Submariner








With my Tuna (now sold)








And a new/old Oris Depth Gauge


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

^Is that a stage or deco bottle you're carrying?


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Jrsnow said:


> ^Is that a stage or deco bottle you're carrying?


It's a stage tank, 49/51 nitrox.


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

49% 02?


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Jrsnow said:


> 49% 02?


Yup


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

Super long shallow water dive, or what?


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Jrsnow said:


> Super long shallow water dive, or what?


Shorter deco time on decompression dives.


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

Ivan said he was using it as a stage bottle, which means bottom/backgas mix. I thought Ean49 is pretty rich for that, which is why I asked. I use both Ean50 and 100% 02 for deco when diving trimix, so I am familiar with the process. ;-)


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's my Aqualand 20th Anniversary and OC-1 at the quarry Sunday. I thought my grandson might think it was cool if I carved his jack o'lantern underwater...


----------



## t20569cald (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

I wasn't able to find a similar thread, so here we go! As the title says, underwater shots of your life partner (yes your watch) b-)
















Not mine, but pretty cool!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

[video]http://vid1099.photobucket.com/albums/g393/Ponyboy289/GOPR0022.mp4[/video]


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

Here are two that were sent in by customers :-!..


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

Here is a Rolex Deep Sea underwater.




scurfawatches.com


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*



Morethan1 said:


> I wasn't able to find a similar thread, so here we go! As the title says, underwater shots of your life partner (yes your watch) b-)
> 
> View attachment 3322930
> 
> ...


Merged


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish I knew how to swim


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Received my Open Water SCUBA certification in October 2014, in Guam. Pictures below are from my second dive, at Fish Eye in Guam. Orange Monster says hello, ignore the date stamp on the camera.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Wearing my Scurfa Diver One NATO in the Marine Reserve, Wellington.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

My aquatic fun..


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

some more fun....


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

What time is it, please? )


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

this thread is so awesome, just wanted to thank all of you guys for posting these phenomenal pics

keep'em coming, cheers!


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

scubafox said:


> What time is it, please? )


Ah, now if you had a Sinn UX you wouldn't have that problem...


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

correct! 
I do not have Sinn yet, but i have the Kienzle The Deepest, i do not understand why the technology of equipression watch doesn't have much diffusion!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Divers! Show us your underwater wrist shots.*

So we all love dive watches, but not all of us are scuba divers. I know some of you are, though. So, show us some action shots! Let's see what these beauties can do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Divers! Show us your underwater wrist shots.*

Snorkel, anyway, with my 2538.20. This was a quite a few years ago off Grand Cayman.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Divers! Show us your underwater wrist shots.*


----------



## XOR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Divers! Show us your underwater wrist shots.*

You'll like this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ultimate-dive-watch-used-while-diving-photo-thread-1064892.html


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

Merged


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

Brad,

When you said "merged" you mean that the

The Ultimate Dive Watch Used While Diving Photo Thread
and
Divers! Show us your underwater wrist shots thread

are now just one under The Ultimate Dive Watch Used While Diving Photo Thread?

I am looking via Tapatalk, and wondering if it went confused because the merge.

Cheers,

G.



Bradjhomes said:


> Merged


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

Yes the two threads are now as one.

BTW, these are some of the coolest shots. My son said people that swim with sharks are crazy.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*



goyoneuff said:


> Brad,
> 
> When you said "merged" you mean that the
> 
> ...


Yes, I've merged the two together. Better to have one great big thread with all of the content rather than two separate ones with half as much each.


----------



## talljosh (May 22, 2015)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

Freediving with my Omega PO 2500 this morning, on the ascent:









And here we are crawling around the rocks together at 25 meters:









My trusty partner in crime:


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Ocean1Black (Sep 18, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Black off the West Coast of Scotland, taken this afternoon. Apologies for the poor photo, taken at about 24 metres, the wrist computer is an Apeks Quantuum.

cheers!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*



talljosh said:


> Freediving with my Omega PO 2500 this morning, on the ascent:
> 
> View attachment 5450450
> 
> ...


Post liked, but I don't understand snorkeling. Even when I'm in good cardiovascular shape I can only hold my breath for 30-45 seconds at a time. How are you down 75 feet and not dying?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talljosh (May 22, 2015)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

Haha, I know what you mean, and I used to think the same thing - but it's just practice!

I almost guarantee you that if we worked together for a day, then you'd get up to the two minute breath hold mark no problem - it's almost all mental. When you hold your breath, the oxygen levels in your body deplete, slowly. However, the CO2 levels go up really fast. The discomfort that you feel is mostly due to the rising CO2, and not due to dropping O2.

So, you've got waaay more oxygen than you think, you just have to get used to the feeling of rising CO2, and staying relaxed (so that you use less oxygen).

I'd say that you should get an experienced instructor (plenty of those is SoCal) and give it a go - you might just like it!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

talljosh said:


> Freediving with my Omega PO 2500 this morning, on the ascent:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5450450&d=1443014469"]
> 
> ...


There must be gills hidden around your neck...nice post!


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll stick to the waaaay more oxygen in my HP130s, thanks.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

Because Patrick Duffy is his Dad.:-d




I miss going into the ocean and swimming. Can't do it anymore due to a kidney transplant three years ago. Really stinks taking the wife and kids to the beach and I sit on shore like an old Grandparent just looking and watching. :roll:

Anyway, this is a great thread. pleas keep them coming.



steadyrock said:


> Post liked, but I don't understand snorkeling. Even when I'm in good cardiovascular shape I can only hold my breath for 30-45 seconds at a time. How are you down 75 feet and not dying?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talljosh (May 22, 2015)

Hahaha.

For what it's worth, I'm a bubbler too!









Am I doing it right?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

Well, that sucks, sorry to hear ! But you have the great opportunity to be with them, so let's cheer for that !!!!   .

On a side note I think that Patrick was ableto do all that because his wingman Alan Fudge was wearing a Seiko, a 6105 ! ;-)

So like the OP, we all should wear Seikos to attempt to be near Man from Atlantis !   


Rocat said:


> Because Patrick Duffy is his Dad.:-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*

Yes, that is true. Don't get me wrong, everyday since is Icing on the Cake of Life for me. But there are some things I miss doing.

One of these days I will go back the Caribbean, get on a boat, go out in the blue waters, say "Screw it", and do a massive Cannon Ball off the back of the boat.



goyoneuff said:


> Well, that sucks, sorry to hear ! But you have the great opportunity to be with them, so let's cheer for that !!!!   .


----------



## talljosh (May 22, 2015)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*



Rocat said:


> Yes, that is true. Don't get me wrong, everyday since is Icing on the Cake of Life for me. But there are some things I miss doing.
> 
> One of these days I will go back the Caribbean, get on a boat, go out in the blue waters, say "Screw it", and do a massive Cannon Ball off the back of the boat.


I look forward to seeing the pictures!

Good luck, and enjoy is all as much as you can.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Promaster Automatic at Elphinstone Reef, Nov. 2015.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Divers in dive, show Your's!*


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Divers in dive, show Your's!*

Stowa at the Great Barrier Reef:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank's! :-!


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Show me your watch UNDERWATER!*



talljosh said:


> Freediving with my Omega PO 2500 this morning, on the ascent:
> 
> View attachment 5450450
> 
> ...


I'm all for diving without assisted breathing apparatus, but it's the in-ear pressure that gets me. You're supposed to blow whilst clamping your nose to get the air out of your ears right? That's fine with a breathing tank and such but without them I do that and I'd lose all the air I'd held going underwater.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Divers in dive, show Your's!*

Planet Ocean at Mauritius.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Black Bay in the Bahamas. 
















More sharks. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We need more posts!!!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Morethan1 said:


> We need more posts!!!


YES !!!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Wait...you mean we're supposed to get them wet? But that's so..reckless . Great posts guys, makes we want to dive again. If only I could unsee years of Shark Week, lol


----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

Cold water swimming with the 116600:










- via iPhone


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Where is it ? Italy ?
Nice pictures.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

subdiver said:


> Where is it ? Italy ?
> Nice pictures.


Yep! |> Siracusa riserva del plemmirio Area Marina Protetta Plemmirio | Area Marina Protetta Plemmirio


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Quanta fierezza!
Thanks for sharing, I miss diving, haven't gone in 6 months 
Will be back in winter


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Very beautiful world..Sicily..your dive too!
Hi Adri!


----------



## Rico Kay (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Waianat said:


> May I know how long these dives were sir?


do you tell me? b-)

one dive, one day, one watch, one post! :-!

p.s.: the last two some location near home, here: http://plemmirio.eu/


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

The closest I've gotten to diving so far. Snorkeling with my Blumo and sea turtles at Playa Akumal last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

program/wreck change!

Baarn Wreck.

Dutch transport ship used in the 1943 Sicily allied landing (Husky operation)









[video]https://www.facebook.com/neasdiving/videos/1678623995715790/[/video]




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1678623995715790



it transported truck and ammunition, it was sunk by a German airplane in 10 July 1943, subsequently it was exchanged for an uboat and it was torn to pieces by the depths bombs.

ready to go!

























































































































































it follows...b-)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

part two!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm really enjoying seeing all your great diving pics. Thanks for posting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

wellyite said:


> I'm really enjoying seeing all your great diving pics. Thanks for posting!


Thanks to You! :-!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

LVc in grand Cayman


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

it follows...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

part two!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

amrvf said:


> part two!
> 
> View attachment 8765298


I see you've got some stubble going on. I've got a full beard and mustache happening, but I keep it kinda short. What do you do to ensure a good seal on your mask? I used vaseline when I was snorkeling, but it didn't always seal perfectly. It's one thing when you're 2 inches below water, but you must have a good solution to be fully submerged. A leak would be disastrous!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

2 more days until I can add some more. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

steadyrock said:


> I see you've got some stubble going on. I've got a full beard and mustache happening, but I keep it kinda short. What do you do to ensure a good seal on your mask? I used vaseline when I was snorkeling, but it didn't always seal perfectly. It's one thing when you're 2 inches below water, but you must have a good solution to be fully submerged. A leak would be disastrous!


Hi, sorry for my english... :roll:

it doesn't serve anything, but I shave me the beard in the mask contact points.

you have to choose a mask of good quality and to actually try to different of it when you find one of it that suits him for your face and it sticks as a sucker. when you sometimes dip yourself with the cylinders you blow with the nose to make to go out that few of water that enters. ;-)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*This is my favorite Diver Thread so I am going to add some under water pics using my Prometheus Poseidon and my Aquadive 500 GMT. I Blew my ear drum out in Cayman years ago so no more diving for me but I can freedive .*


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi mates,

few pictures of skin diving in KohTao. 2-3 meters depth with storm outside. Amazing the visibility of my Squale.









Cheers!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

part two!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Nevada wreck!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: The Ultimate Dive Watch Used While Diving Photo Thread - part two*


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Just got back from a week of diving in Cozumel with my Black Bay. 









































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Those are some SERIOUS tanks! Twin 72's or twin 80's? You guys are either diving deep, or you've got some SERIOUS bottom time!


----------



## cracked_ribs (Jul 24, 2016)

No underwater camera so the phone back on shore had to suffice.

In retrospect, a 2mm suit was not the best choice for an hour in 58 degree water. Could barely work the phone when I got out. Kept having to rub my fingertips up and down the suit to heat them up enough to register on the touchscreen.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

cracked_ribs said:


> No underwater camera so the phone back on shore had to suffice.
> 
> In retrospect, a 2mm suit was not the best choice for an hour in 58 degree water. Could barely work the phone when I got out. Kept having to rub my fingertips up and down the suit to heat them up enough to register on the touchscreen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Day-ammmm...that gives me shrinkage just thinking about it. I wear a 2 mm shorty in 82 degree water; I rock my 8 mm semidry all year long at the quarry-temps Saturday were near 80 at the surface, 60 at 37 ft, and in the 40s below 45. I would not spend 5 minutes in 58 degree water in a 2, let alone 58. I hope at least you had a hood...


----------



## cracked_ribs (Jul 24, 2016)

No hood, no gloves, no booties. But I'm Canadian and the water here is always cold and you do get used to it.

Twenty feet down it was nasty cold. But I was freediving and not deep for very long, especially at those temps. I was mostly at the surface, which was around 58. A little too much wave action for it to get a good warm surface layer going.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I think if the water was always cold I'd just spring for better exposure protection...


----------



## cracked_ribs (Jul 24, 2016)

You don't want to get soft. I left the 7mm in the closet, figuring "near sixty isn't REALLY cold". Plus it's less comfortable to walk down the trail to the beach in a full cold water suit.

I'll save it for when the surface temps are in the 40s. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> Those are some SERIOUS tanks! Twin 72's or twin 80's? You guys are either diving deep, or you've got some SERIOUS bottom time!


 Hi, the bottle (steel) are 2X12 liters at 250 bar, equivalent to few more than two S100. this in photo was an immersion on low bottom (about 100 ft), but that configuration (with the addition of one o two decobottles) we actually use it for 200/250 ft dive with 20/30 min bottom time, but our didactic standards foresee the use of the twin tanks in every immersion. in Mediterranean sea the standard bottle for the recreational dives is the 15 liters at 200 bar (steel) more or less yours S100.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

amrvf said:


>


Foto spettacolari come sempre...
Il Relitto poi...

Best!
:-!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Sharkbait2474 (Aug 2, 2015)

Magnificent pics!!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Helberg CH1 in action! :-!


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Though I can't participate the way I'd like, I do need to subscribe to see the updates on this wonderful thread ;-)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

1th october dive! :-!


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

8 October dive! ;-)


----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

This is a great thread! Subscribed as well! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Really nice pics amrvf, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

amrvf said:


> 8 October dive! ;-)


Great dear A..
Compliments!!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

amrvf said:


> 8 October dive! ;-)


Great dear A..
Compliments!!

;-)


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

While the water is a bit murky in our lakes, and the focus of gopro is off, the Citizen is happily ticking at any depth.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Autumn dive, when the barracudas make show! b-)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Part two: the Baracuda show... ;-)


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

*Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*

Show me your diver in its habitat.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*

Well you really have to open up with a photo yourself...
Here's my Sumo in the Maldives


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*

Squale 50


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*

Wearing my Seiko MM300 off Waikiki beach.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*

Great pictures, everyone.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*

*Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 GMT in Maui*


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*









Snorkeling in Honolulu. SBDX012


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*








SBBN033


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*



DoctorWolf said:


> Well you really have to open up with a photo yourself...
> Here's my Sumo in the Maldives
> View attachment 9841794
> 
> View attachment 9841810


Haven't done it lol


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Show me your diver watch when it's underwater (sea)*

You get your watches wet????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged with a long running thread


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

Sinn U2 at the "house reef", Bari reef, on the west side of Bonaire, and some of the locals.


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

A zissou vostock making stevsie proud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Found that thing I was looking for.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

the very last dive of the season! b-)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

part two:


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

This is one of my most favorite threads. Just rad pics!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Checking out the Hilma Hooker in Bonaire.


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

Duplicate...sorry


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I love the Hooker! Makes me homesick...


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Anniversary dive at Sharks Cove on the North Shore of Oahu wearing my Boschett Harpoon.


----------



## sinnandseiko0 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you for showing the MM300 at its best. I love the picture thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Sombrero Reef, Marathon, FL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

What's the water temp? You look like me decked out in the quarry...


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

dmcutter said:


> What's the water temp? You look like me decked out in the quarry...


72 degrees. It was the first dive and I wasn't sure what the temp was going to be. Dived without on the second. 50 ft vis with 2-3 foot swells. Good December dive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice. I was in Key West in mid December a few years ago, water temp was about the same. Any dive in December in water that isn't in the 40s is a good dive.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Here are a couple from Oil Slick Leap. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Used the dive computer the whole time and wore the bronzo just for kicks ...


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Diving with my SMPc


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's pre dive last week in Grace Bay, TCI. Sorry I don't have a waterproof camera (yet), so this will have to do...


----------



## 5-Oclock-Somewhere (Feb 4, 2017)

*Show us your diver where it belongs!*

I read a post on WUS from a guy who claimed that the majority of dive watches never touch a drop of sea water. I wonder if that is true? In any case, I thought I would start a thread where members can post photos of divers where they belong. I will start things off by posting this pic of my Glycine Combat Sub a few minutes before we went for a dive last weekend. Let's see yours...


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Show us your diver where it belongs!*

I've posted this before, so apologies to those who have seen it.

A day at the office:









This output is better than slides:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Show us your diver where it belongs!*



vkalia said:


> I've posted this before, so apologies to those who have seen it.
> 
> A day at the office:
> 
> ...


Beautiful pics but I question your technique.Most places I have dove in my lifetime would ban you from their dive boats for laying on a reef to shoot pics as you do.


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Seems like Seiko has the market on dive watches from the folks that use them for diving. I no longer have a Seiko however, I did have one and I dove with it all the time. 

Just looking over this thread, it seems like 30% or more of the pictures are of Seiko watches!


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

JJHACK1 said:


> Seems like Seiko has the market on dive watches from the folks that use them for diving. I no longer have a Seiko however, I did have one and I dove with it all the time.
> 
> Just looking over this thread, it seems like 30% or more of the pictures are of Seiko watches!


If a Seiko floods or you lose it, just go buy a new one.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Show us your diver where it belongs!*



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Beautiful pics but I question your technique.Most places I have dove in my lifetime would ban you from their dive boats for laying on a reef to shoot pics as you do.


I am not "lying on the reef". My palm is on the rock, on specific locations where there is no coral, and it is the only thing that is making contact. The thing i am pulling down is a bleached/dead whip coral which has algae growth on it (so again, not live coral), and my legs are in the air, well away from anything.

This is far more secure and less dangerous to reefs than trying to float around in a current, while kicking around with your legs to stay in place.

So while i appreciate and completely agree with the "save the reef" sentiment, let's not extrapolate too much about my body position without seeing the rest of my body or the reef contours. I've been doing this for 26 years, with over 5000 dives, and I am especially careful about where/how i position myself when taking photos (and that is a large part of what i focus on when teaching photography as well - in tight positions, it is better to "fix" yourself with 1-2 points of safe contact rather than flapping around and banging into things).


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

If snorkelling and being in the sea water do count, here's my contribution to this thread, during our recent visit to Phuket










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

THG said:


> If snorkelling and being in the sea water do count, here's my contribution to this thread, during our recent visit to Phuket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! On my short list to visit.

How is the snorkeling/diving water visibility? Coral health?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Dedhed said:


> Nice! On my short list to visit.
> 
> How is the snorkeling/diving water visibility? Coral health?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was there not too long ago, myself. 
It's more worth taking the time to go from Phuket to the Similan Islands. The visibility is far far better than around Phuket, and the sealife and experiences are better. Best seen on a live-aboard though, but there is plenty of options to get out there.

Not worth the dive at Koh Phi Phi, the crowds are insane and drove me crazy. I have never splashed with that many fins kicking in my view. Visibility is rubbish and you don't really get to enjoy the dive there. One of the islands off Phi Phi (it's made up of six I think) we dove on as part of the day had a Whale Shark though, but that's never guaranteed. Koh Racha Yai was nicer visibility but rather bare and bleached.

Similan is hands down the best recommendation I can give you around Phuket! And Aussie Divers Phuket are a great outfit I dove with, super professional and a beautiful few dive shops and people. Enjoy!

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Mama Viña wreck in Playa del Carmen








Kukulkan cenote. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Somewhere in Bonaire Back in May


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Grand Cayman in March.


----------



## Krizian (Oct 27, 2015)

Ohhh that Jaeger is a dream man  WOW


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

2nd WW wreck: Dutch transport ship Baarn


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^ Great images amrvf! That vis looks fantastic too. I love the way your shots of the guys on the way up/deco stop show how intensively probably every diver the world over watches their ascent rate and time left at the stop - sloooow minutes! LOL

What's the rig shown in your photo I copied below? I thought it was a camera rig but there's a compass strapped to it and also a valve? I noticed it in a few shots.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Show us your diver where it belongs!*



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Beautiful pics but I question your technique.Most places I have dove in my lifetime would ban you from their dive boats for laying on a reef to shoot pics as you do.


He's resting his hand on a rock! Nanny much?


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

diver1954 said:


> If a Seiko floods or you lose it, just go buy a new one.


Not necessarily.

From today's dive in some harsh current...had to abort one dive :-(


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Guys your pics are amazing, can't wait for my next dive vacation in Ustica (thanks again to the great amrvf for the recommendation).


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

trekDS said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> From today's dive in some harsh current...had to abort one dive :-(


Like I said if a Seiko floods just go buy a new one, see how easy it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> ^^^ Great images amrvf! That vis looks fantastic too. I love the way your shots of the guys on the way up/deco stop show how intensively probably every diver the world over watches their ascent rate and time left at the stop - sloooow minutes! LOL


 thank's



Narc'd said:


> What's the rig shown in your photo I copied below? I thought it was a camera rig but there's a compass strapped to it and also a valve? I noticed it in a few shots.


no, that in photo was an occasional buddy and he have a gopro.

my camera setup it's very simply, nikon coolpix S2900 on nimar case and one old halogen speleo scuba torch led modified.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Shark dive with Stuart Cove's in the Bahamas this past Friday. 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Old Photo in Cayman Islands many years ago wearing a Casio Watch. This was taken at Stingray City in Grand Cayman. We dove and snorkeled that day.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Old Photo in Cayman Islands many years ago wearing a Casio Watch. This was taken at Stingray City in Grand Cayman. We dove and snorkeled that day.
> 
> View attachment 12237474


Where's *E8ArmyDiver* when you need him!


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

diver1954 said:


> Like I said if a Seiko floods just go buy a new one, see how easy it is.


The hard bit would be trying to find someone who ever had one flood ;-)


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

trekDS said:


> The hard bit would be trying to find someone who ever had one flood ;-)


https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/have-...-water-resistant-watch-leak-water-952613.html post #6

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/leaking-watch-193624.html

Youngster, don't 'Wink' at me no more, I don't go that way.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You went all the way back to 2008 and one of the two episodes happened to a guy who was disassembling the watch. 
WUS has thousands and thousands of members and posts. 
These episodes are statistically irrelevant.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh wait I forgot to wink at you
;-)


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Oh wait I forgot to wink at you
> ;-)


Now what do you want kid, so your a bootlicker for the seiko fanboi. lmfao


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not sure I fully understand your funnily inaccurate English, but it seems you fail to grasp the basics of statistics, Sir.

Anyway not to derail this fantastic thread, here's a couple vintage pictures of mine, with some unorthodox dive watches.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Seppia,

I knew you dove with the Casio (great read), but you just bolstered my confidence in the SNK series. It's relevant since I have one of those inbound and folks are talking the typical, "Ohh, don't get it wet!", nonsense.

Good pictures btw.


----------



## blx (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok time for me to get an under water camera


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

I made a post in the ORIS forum but thought these should be in here also

A couple of my Aquis in Rhode Island over the weekend


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

This week in Zante, Greece.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Too bad I wasn't wearing a Turtle









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

amrvf said:


>


Oooh that is really cool. Awesome photos.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

welcome to Ustica Island!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

the watch it's on my wrist:


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^ It that a freediver that joined you on the bottom with the Omer fins on in the photo above? I've never come across someone on SCUBA using them


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Narc'd said:


> ^^^ It that a freediver that joined you on the bottom with the Omer fins on in the photo above? I've never come across someone on SCUBA using them


They would be a pain to use near the bottom or if trying to manoeuvre near the reef and impossible in caves or wrecks. Is that why he seems to be sitting on the reef?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

trekDS said:


> They would be a pain to use near the bottom or if trying to manoeuvre near the reef and impossible in caves or wrecks. Is that why he seems to be sitting on the reef?





Narc'd said:


> ^^^ It that a freediver that joined you on the bottom with the Omer fins on in the photo above? I've never come across someone on SCUBA using them


he is the guide, it very slowly stirs and it doesn't have problems with those fins.

long or short fins they are different thought schools, that cave it's very large.

when you see him "sat" he's checking the group that he's driving:


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pictures!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

amrvf said:


> he is the guide, it very slowly stirs and it doesn't have problems with those fins.
> 
> long or short fins they are different thought schools, that cave it's very large.
> 
> when you see him "sat" he's checking the group that he's driving:


Great post! This whole thread is very cool. Especially for desk divers. Do you know what watch your guide wore? It looks like an Eco-Zilla?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Droyal said:


> Great post! This whole thread is very cool. Especially for desk divers. Do you know what watch your guide wore? It looks like an Eco-Zilla?


yes, citizen, but I don't know the model


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Some of the Citizens with depth meters are pretty handy


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

amrvf said:


> he is the guide, it very slowly stirs and it doesn't have problems with those fins.
> 
> long or short fins they are different thought schools, that cave it's very large.
> 
> when you see him "sat" he's checking the group that he's driving


video on cave:
https://youtu.be/G1dH23t9qVY<a href="https://youtu.be/G1dH23t9qVY" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)

ccoffin1333 said:


> Great pictures!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agreed!

ccoffin1333 will you please PM me?


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Not a professional diver, please let me add one pict...


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Back in Cayman

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

black coral (antipathella subpinnata) dive!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

230' down, wreck South Pacific


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

What was the verdict on freediving pictures? Ok, or just scuba? I haven't been scuba in a while, but I do freedive occasionally.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The above underwater shot of the Doxa illustrates why the coloured minute hand isn't such a great idea, it's blending in with the black dial at depth.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> What was the verdict on freediving pictures? Ok, or just scuba? I haven't been scuba in a while, but I do freedive occasionally.


Freediving shots sound good to me anyway, don't know about anyone else.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Took this one in Maui so will wear my Aquadive Tuesday. Love this watch on Turquoise Isofrane!


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Narc'd the Doxa is really readable at depth. What's not readable is my poor picture. I almost need macro on my camera. I don't know that I am an u/w photographer. To much post production adding back the reds. At dark depth, below 250' the lume is key. Orange has no benefit. IMHO


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^^^ So you're diving with a Doxa using a "Turtle" as a back up timer? LOL Nice shot BTW.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

two big clouds don't stopping me...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Sweet November! ;-)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

JJHACK1 said:


>


WOW!!! What a picture! This illustrates all about dive watches.


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

amrvf said:


> the watch it's on my wrist:


That pretty cool, how deep was this dive


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

I will play along ...


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Me, my Citizen NY2300 and a seahorse


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Kitan said:


> That pretty cool, how deep was this dive


Ustica island, the dive about 40 m. in the photo I'm in about 10 m.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

they say that the winter is arriving... :roll:

... then better taking advantage of this sun and sea! b-) :-d

...to research of old iron, around June 9-10 th 1943! ;-)


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Seiko SUN019 @ 80' off the coast of
Jupiter, FL, December 2017.










Nurse shark from the same dive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Was that a decompression stop in post 334?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pantor Seahorse for snorkeling in beautiful Cuba coral reef with my wife






































































​


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Helton Gauge 3500



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ That looks like a lot of fun...don't see too many Pantors. How do you like it?

(Edit @ DMC)


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Lots of cool pics!


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pantor pics. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Toonces said:


> ^ That looks like a lot of fun...don't see too many Pantors. How do you like it?
> 
> (Edit @ DMC)


Agreed it was a beautiful place! I really love that Pantor, very confortable for the size. The bracelet is awesome!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

I saw this turtle while wearing my SKX007 in Cozumel two weeks ago, then I saw another turtle chomps on a woman's head.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

The dive season is arriving! b-)


----------



## dimsoug (Apr 12, 2017)

wonderful thread, hope to have photos to send soon


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love this thread, I live vicariously through this thread. Keep them coming. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

There are some great shots in here! Amazing to see some real divers in their natural environment! We are currently putting our AQUA Diver through its paces, with some of the best in the industry....updates coming soon


----------



## Divedream (Aug 18, 2011)

My Froggy


----------



## Divedream (Aug 18, 2011)

Other with Froggy


----------



## Divedream (Aug 18, 2011)

Pulp


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Those pictures are really cool!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

The natural Oyster Perpetual doesn't seem water tight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

some sweet picture !!!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

I humbly submit a very grainy shot of me with my Revue Thommen 300m chrono in Hawaii last November, on one of my first two dives in about ten years...

...that is how long it took me to convince my doctor to sign my PADI waiver! Quit smoking, quit drinking, trained hard, got my blood pressure down, eventually she couldn't say no, even with the blood thinners. Had a great dive master and a great dive, and I couldn't believe it when I looked at the RT when we surfaced and saw that for first time in my life, I'd gotten 60 minutes out of a 3000 PSI tank... and at 60 years old. Has a certain symmetry to it... 60 minutes at 60, etc.

When I was a smoker, I don't think I ever got more than about 40 minutes, even just drifting around at 30 feet.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Murky GoPro shot of me wearing my Shark Diver 45. It's only useful for timing surface rests and breathing cycles. I'm also not in any danger of stretching it's 2000m water resistance.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Murky GoPro shot of me wearing my Shark Diver 45. It's useful for timing surface rests and breathing cycles, not much else. I'm also not in any danger of stretching it's 2000m water resistance. 

View attachment 13153713


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Couple from Bonaire last week


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Shortage of DOXA's on here.


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Hands90 said:


> Shortage of DOXA's on here.


Send me one and I'll gladly dive it for you


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

double post


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - Insert 152 "Likes" here!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Stil the best thread of the subforum


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

PADI Suex Demo Days DAN Research


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

*SKX007 doing what it was made for....Shark Diving!*






Recorded 05/22/18 with AKR in Roatan, Honduras.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> SKX007 doing what it was made for....Shark Diving!


You didn't even set the bezel to time the dive! Great to dive with sharks though, lucky you.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Edit: Double post


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope. Unfortunately, I've gotten lazy and rely on my computer. It's probably going to bite me one day.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Nope. Unfortunately, I've gotten lazy and rely on my computer. It's probably going to bite me one day.


So why wear the watch then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

johnny action said:


> So why wear the watch then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To tell time while on and off the boat. I usually strap my computer to my BC between dives.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

double post


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

From a Night Dive 2 weeks ago. Omega Seamaster just about visible: -









Moray Eel








"Spanish Dancer"


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

dsabinojr said:


> From a Night Dive 2 weeks ago. Omega Seamaster just about visible: -
> 
> View attachment 13217271


Is that the Suunto Eon Core? How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Sohl said:


> Is that the Suunto Eon Core? How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep it is! Really like the colour screen and that you can customize, to a certain extent, what information is displayed and how the information is displayed (although you have to do it through a computer). One gripe is that if you ascend a little bit too quickly, it adds 30 seconds to your safety stop and there's no option to remove that feature.


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Really want to get myself an OLED (or whatever other technology) screen dive PC. I hate having to press the backlight button


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

dsabinojr said:


> Yep it is! Really like the colour screen and that you can customize, to a certain extent, what information is displayed and how the information is displayed (although you have to do it through a computer). One gripe is that if you ascend a little bit too quickly, it adds 30 seconds to your safety stop and there's no option to remove that feature.


Suunto algos are known to be very conservative, so that makes sense. 
Some hate them for that, some love them.
I'm in the second camp as I'd always rather have an extra layer of safety.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

sorry double.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Today in Vanuatu









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Last Sunday


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Dive at Whale Rock off Praslin Island in Seychelles.














- - - Updated - - -

Dive at Whale Rock off Praslin Island in Seychelles.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

dsabinojr said:


> Dive at Whale Rock off Praslin Island in Seychelles.


Great, I dive there in 1995 with my Submariner


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

@amrvf, I don't think you are formatting correctly, for insertion in a thread. Use the short cut for "Insert Image"


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

riff raff said:


> @amrvf, I don't think you are formatting correctly, for insertion in a thread. Use the short cut for "Insert Image"


Hi,

for my image cloud insert image don't work:

insert image:
https://i.imgur.com/L4A4tWj.jpg

my link:


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

iPhone snap - west of Cherry Cove, Catalina Island


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

edit photo link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ultimate-dive-watch-used-while-diving-photo-thread-1064892-39.html#post46742889

- - - Updated - - -

edit photo link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ultimate-dive-watch-used-while-diving-photo-thread-1064892-39.html#post46742889


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

backstage...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

View attachment 13423567


View attachment 13423509


View attachment 13423511


View attachment 13423513


View attachment 13423583


View attachment 13423587


View attachment 13423515


View attachment 13423609


View attachment 13423625


View attachment 13423517


View attachment 13423627


View attachment 13423519


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Steinhart Triton 100ATM
Jeff Davis Memorial, Bonaire


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Seiko SUN019...and an octopus.
Salt Pier, Bonaire


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi guys,
My deepest dive..... 4 meters......I think it will also be the deepest..... I joined this topic just to admire you, your time pieces and your wonderful pictures. It's a wonderful world down there


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Vintage Citizen doing what it was designed for. 160' 84 degree water


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Last one from this trip since I only brought 3 watches.
Seiko BFK and a Spotted Eagle Ray at White Hole, Bonaire for good measure.


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

*Divers Diving with their Divers*

2 years since I got certified diving on my honeymoon and 8 months since I started collecting watches...56 dives and 9 watches later I'd say I'm quickly hooked on both.

I'm on a dive trip now and I brought a few of my divers with me....while many of the dive watches made won't ever see the water, I figured wtf not, let's get these babies under water! Here are a couple pics from the first few days, more to come...ie ones under water, but GoPro sync acting up so these pre-dive shots will have to to for now from the plane, pool side, and boarding dive boat.

Who has some cool shots from their scuba or snorkel trips to share?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Divers Diving with their Divers*

Great to see variety in your collection, that Green Luminox standing tall beside a couple of legends. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Divers Diving with their Divers*

For gods sake man ...reset your bezels!


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Divers Diving with their Divers*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ultimate-dive-watch-used-while-diving-photo-thread-1064892.html


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: Divers Diving with their Divers*



zaratsu said:


> Great to see variety in your collection, that Green Luminox standing tall beside a couple of legends.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hadnt even set the times yet on the plane shot! Ha...all others the bezels ARE set

Carl....timing how long it was taking our lunch to come at the pool, how long from leaving the dock until under water (when bezel was reset)...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: Divers Diving with their Divers*



HoosierTrooper said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ultimate-dive-watch-used-while-diving-photo-thread-1064892.html


Great thread thanks, I looked for one like this but couldn't find....will post my underwater shots there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Divers Diving with their Divers*

Ah, using the bezels....entirely different. I can now relax thank you!


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: Divers Diving with their Divers*



Carl.1 said:


> Ah, using the bezels....entirely different. I can now relax thank you!


Sorry for the scare 

And rest assured back in NYC Monday morning meetings the triangle will be at the 12 and not move for months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Free diving off Catalina Island, California with a Garibaldi and an iPhone X.


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Hanifaru Bay in the Maldives, swimming with Mantas with my SD43. What beautiful creatures



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

in the 4° And 5° Photos there is an hoe departs of Roman still (2 century AD)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

double, sorry


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

rests of Carthaginian amphora (3° century AD)


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Divers Diving with their Divers*

Freediving with the Doxa SUB1200t Caribbean in the Pacific off Catalina Island&#8230;


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't find any up close pictures I took, but I'm wearing my SRP307 Black Monster while swimming with whale sharks in the Gulf of Mexico. I took zero pictures of my watches while completing my PADI Open Water course this summer :-(


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

WatchFan650 said:


> I can't find any up close pictures I took, but I'm wearing my SRP307 Black Monster while swimming with whale sharks in the Gulf of Mexico. I took zero pictures of my watches while completing my PADI Open Water course this summer :-(


Thats an Amazing picture! Did you get that on a Gopro Video?


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

I just finish up an epic 10 day dive trip in Belize.

Descending into the Great Blue Hole with my Black Bay








Hunting lionfish with my Aquadive

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thats an Amazing picture! Did you get that on a Gopro Video?


I have quite bit of GoPro video footage


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

I have arrived late to this party but it's a terrific thread! I wanted to make a comment in response to some of the early discussions. I readily admit that this may have been addressed somewhere in the 45 pages of comments but I've only gotten through the first nine so far on my phone.

The initial talk about the dangers of diving was about being eaten by a shark and comparisons were made with non water related activities such as driving. The discussion then turned to general mishaps and fatalities. 

My point for this entry is simply this. Our reaction to the thought of sharks attacks as humans, is visceral and instant. Unless someone has PTSD or other conditions, the typical reaction to thoughts of traffic accidents for example, is in a different category altogether.

I would suspect that the vast majority of diving accidents and/or fatalities have nothing to do with sharks. That doesn't change how strongly we react internally to the mere thought of a shark attack vs. a home fire for example. And I would contend (although I have no proof), that we are all much likelier to succumb to that than to being killed by any sort of animal.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Diving with my Promaster in the Red Sea.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

scuba museum, the doormen:









































and the guardian/keeper:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

amrvf said:


> scuba museum, the doormen:
> 
> View attachment 13464455
> 
> ...


It's like watching National Geographic.....
Thanks a lot guys! I envy you..... in a good way!
Although I'm not an active member of this topic, i find it the most fascinating here on WUS!
Thanks again!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

September impressions ;-)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

@amrvf: I'm curious - what is the water temperature there? (that a full wetsuit is needed)


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That first picture with the school of fish is fantastic. I'd frame that and put it on the wall!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

28°C within 20 meters, 20°C among 20 and 30 meters and 18°C under 30 meters.

the drysuit it's a didactic standard choice, but not a necessity.

actually to all October I will use a wet suit, we are in the Mediterranean Sea under the 37° parallel!

out of the water, as soon as the sun gets up, there are more than 30° C


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

sorry double


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## XOR (Apr 19, 2011)

I have not been here in a while since starting this thread. I'm happy to see such amazing dive photos! I still own my marinemaster and wear it almost daily. It wants to taste saltwater again and will I hope in the near future.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

last dives of season... b-)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Great pictures!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

another one and then enough... ...night time dive! :-d b-) ;-)


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

subdiver said:


> View attachment 13673047


That's awesome! Great picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

In the Red Sea with SBDX017 Marinemaster


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Near by Marsa Alam


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Great pictures Subdiver!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Before diving


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Last month, I spent a weekend with some lemonsharks and my SBGX115. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

first dive of the season!


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Love this thread, thank you for sharing your pics everyone.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

View attachment 14214853


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Ocean1Black (Sep 18, 2015)

You can just see my Ocean 1 peeking out. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

amrvf said:


> first dive of the season!
> 
> View attachment 14201595


My question comes from my lack of Diving knowledge:

What dictates the "Diving Season"? I mean, the ocean is always there and I assume you have your own gear. Is it because the Dive Boat operators only work certain months of the year?

When I used to Jet Ski (a long, long, long time ago) in a life before careers and marriage, I bought a wet suit to extend my riding time to all year with exception of the coldest of days.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Rocat said:


> My question comes from my lack of Diving knowledge:
> 
> What dictates the "Diving Season"? I mean, the ocean is always there and I assume you have your own gear. Is it because the Dive Boat operators only work certain months of the year?


Hi,

Yes, under my house the divings are open from April actually in November

I go only by boat and not from earth

I don't use drysuit anymore but alone wet suit

for this motive mydive season has gone since May to November

having the sea under house (Mediterranean south) I can choose.

it is not alone for the water temperature (min 16°C ), but for the external temperature and for the sea conditions


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Ocean1Black said:


>


wow! |>

do I see a northern very cold landscape, where the photo has been gone off and that temperature in water?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

amrvf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, under my house the divings are open from April actually in November
> 
> ...


Thank you for the explanation. It makes sense to me now.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Black Coral (Antipathella Subpinnata)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

last two dive


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

(I'm to the right)


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, none of this luxurious tropical diving in wetsuits. This was a dive in 4 degree water to line out a route for a larger exploration of a wrecked BAE 146 airplane at 115ft.

If you're eagle eyed, you can see on my left arm on a long nato, a 116010LN Rolex Submariner, which has been my backup timer for most of the dives I've ever done.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Divers! Show us your underwater wrist shots.*



Camguy said:


> Snorkel, anyway, with my 2538.20. This was a quite a few years ago off Grand Cayman.
> 
> View attachment 5426210


Years after the fact, but don't be this guy. Leave the wildlife alone.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Old Photo in Cayman Islands many years ago wearing a Casio Watch. This was taken at Stingray City in Grand Cayman. We dove and snorkeled that day.
> 
> View attachment 12237474


What in the hell is going on there?! Most of the pictures here are amazing, but I've been mightily unimpressed with the odd class act who couldn't help but finger the wildlife.


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Bringing the Seiko Prospex where it strives to be ... in addition to a dive computer (on the other wrist).

Photos from Turks and Caicos

(That poor shark had a short fishing line left hanging from his side. Thus the white line that followed him)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

PeteJ said:


> What in the hell is going on there?! Most of the pictures here are amazing, but I've been mightily unimpressed with the odd class act who couldn't help but finger the wildlife.


You might want to check out what Stingray City actually is. This occurs hundreds of times a day, every day of the year there. While I agree with the don't touch in the "actual" wild, Stingray City is a sandbar in Grand Cayman where the stingrays have basically been conditioned over decades to associate with humans. It might as well be an aquarium without polycarbonate walls.

This is a typical day (and looked exactly the same the day I was there)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Wreck dive


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

ctsean said:


> You might want to check out what Stingray City actually is. This occurs hundreds of times a day, every day of the year there. While I agree with the don't touch in the "actual" wild, Stingray City is a sandbar in Grand Cayman where the stingrays have basically been conditioned over decades to associate with humans. It might as well be an aquarium without polycarbonate walls.
> 
> This is a typical day (and looked exactly the same the day I was there)


That the participants all held hands and partook in some marine rendition of kumbaya makes it more bizarre, not more morally agreeable.

Let's not waste time excusing things that by any adult standard are clearly wrong. It wouldn't be becoming to take this any further.


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

PeteJ said:


> Let's not waste time excusing things that by any adult standard are clearly wrong. It wouldn't be becoming to take this any further.


You are confusing your personal opinions with "adult standards". The fact that nearly half a million people a year do this excursion, many of whom are adults, plus the tour operators and the government of the Cayman Islands don't seem to have a problem with it makes it clear that is far from "clearly wrong by any adult standard". You are certainly welcome to petition the local government to stop allowing such a "clearly wrong" activity if you feel strongly about it.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

ctsean said:


> You are confusing your personal opinions with "adult standards". The fact that nearly half a million people a year do this excursion, many of whom are adults, plus the tour operators and the government of the Cayman Islands don't seem to have a problem with it makes it clear that is far from "clearly wrong by any adult standard". You are certainly welcome to petition the local government to stop allowing such a "clearly wrong" activity if you feel strongly about it.


I'm happy calling you out in it. If you went there to fondle the wildlife, it speaks poorly to your character. That you posted it on a diving forum shows a woeful lack of judgement. Divers are about conservation and welfare, not sticking their ham-grabbers on stingrays for their own gratification.


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Might be a difference between :

A/ Diver - see various/numerous divers code of conduct. Most dive clubs / tour operators have such code of conduct.
Ex https://blog.padi.com/2018/08/27/responsible-marine-life-interactions-dos-donts

B/ Swimmer/Snorkeler - see various attractions / sites / activities around the globe whereby you can swim and get very close with dolphins, turtles, sharks and rays.

Also some government/island have started creating such code of conduct, sometimes in the context of marine reserves, while these barely exist in other areas (which ultimately later realize the challenges with some of these 'abusive' or 'controversial' practices).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Alright, seems that you both have had adequate opportunity to express your views on diving ethics. In the spirit of not completely derailing this otherwise very interesting thread, can we now drop it and get back to talking about watches?


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

PeteJ said:


> I'm happy calling you out in it. If you went there to fondle the wildlife, it speaks poorly to your character. That you posted it on a diving forum shows a woeful lack of judgement. Divers are about conservation and welfare, not sticking their ham-grabbers on stingrays for their own gratification.


Please link me to where I said I personally handled the stingrays there. I simply stated that it occurs, every day, hundreds of thousands of times a year - which is an objective fact. I personally do not handle wildlife anywhere, even when it's not terribly wild anymore, such as at an aquarium or Stingray City. Many divers are about conservation and welfare, I am one of them, please don't be naive and think that all divers are however. I am actually ambivalent about Stingray city (and anywhere else similar). One the one hand it is a place where humans have interacted so much with the wildlife that they no longer wild are likely dependent upon humans for continued existence and it is by no means a "wild encounter" with a marine animal. On the other hand, it introduces people to the animals that they might otherwise have no exposure to and hopefully gain a little awareness that the ocean is more than a giant toilet and there are things in it worth protecting.

If nothing else, I'm glad I was able to educate you about a place that you clearly will want avoid visiting in the future, regardless if how good the diving actually is, due to the government and business sponsored "ham-grabbing" that is occurring there.

Edit - and with that, as requested, I will drop it with an on topic post


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Interesting seeing you actually using the diver's extension to get the bracelet to fit over your wetsuit. One doesn't see that too often (or at least I haven't).


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's non-ratcheting right? How did it fit over your gloves? 

My experience is that practically all foldout extensions fit terribly. Do you wear your watch really loose normally because those look like 5mm gloves and for me, with 5mm gloves and wetsuit there is no way a fold-out will work. Maaaaybe over a 3mm wetsuit with no gloves.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

you can always wear the watch "on the skin" by lifting the wetsuit on your wrist a few centimeters


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

johnnmiller1 said:


> That's non-ratcheting right? How did it fit over your gloves?
> 
> My experience is that practically all foldout extensions fit terribly. Do you wear your watch really loose normally because those look like 5mm gloves and for me, with 5mm gloves and wetsuit there is no way a fold-out will work. Maaaaybe over a 3mm wetsuit with no gloves.


Fold out - it only works because my glove cuff is 5mm. with the extension out, the watch compresses the cuff a little bit. It's too loose for my 3mm and obviously way too tight for my 7mm suit. I only took it diving to be able to say "it went diving". I normally take a Turtle on a rubber strap.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAN2110, Castle Rock, near Komodo Island, Indonesia from the Mermaid II Liveaboard, last July 15th.









Spotted Eagle Ray in the background.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Just to let you all know, I wasn't on the Conception dive boat out of Santa Barbara this weekend; perhaps by luck. I've dove on the Vision, another of the Truth Aquatics boats, several times. All of my trips have been through Diver Dan's, one of the local LDS's in Silicone Valley. A couple years ago, Rich, the manager, had a falling out with Truth and gave up a slot on the Truth boats on the first weekend of September. Previously, I did two trips that weekend on different years, both on the Vision. 

From what I understand from looking at the deck layouts, the Conception is very similar to the Vision. I can tell you from being aboard the Vision, there are two ways out of the berthing area; a steep set of stairs that lead into the front of the galley/dining cabin, and an emergency exit that opens into near the aft of the galley/dining cabin. 

If a fire started in the engine room or the back deck, there's nothing stopping it from whipping into the galley/dining cabin; the back entrance to the cabin is completely open. I presume that once a fire gets in there, anyone in the berthing area has little chance of escape. 

The crew cabin is above the galley/dining cabin, so they would just have to bail over the side; that's why they all survived. 

I don't want to speculate on the outcome; I read that the Conception was up to requirements, but in my opinion, it's unlikely that any of us are going to dive on the Truth boats again. That I find disturbing as the Channel Islands are unique and, unless you are going on a Truth Boat, there's little chance you'll dive places like Farnsworth reef (the tip of an extinct volcano) or the deep side of Bird Rock near twin harbors. 

I'm counting my blessings that I spent the holiday weekend entertaining my wife of 26 years in Carmel by the Sea for a three night stay. We discovered that our 1.5 yr-old pup is digging the beach, though the rushing whitewash and wet paws are still a challenge. 

I just regret having to give up diving the Channel Islands.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Toonces said:


> ^ Interesting seeing you actually using the diver's extension to get the bracelet to fit over your wetsuit. One doesn't see that too often (or at least I haven't).


Pict of my Omega SMPc taken during a surface interval, with extension in use.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

the glove has unscrewed the crown!!!


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

dmcutter said:


> Sweet! Sharks are so cool.


Cool! Sharks are so sweet.

Yeah, yeah... old message, nothing of value added... But who could resist!?

(wonder why nobody said this in five years)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

last two dive:


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Great shots! I really gotta get back into diving.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

The 30 hours it took to get to the Maldives was totally worth the effort. It was the most epic trip ever. I brought my Black Bay & Tuna.






























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk in


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Great choices. I'm only a desk diver and am wondering what your impressions are of the Tudor and Tuna as they are used as they should be?


----------



## GusDiver (Nov 29, 2015)

Ploprof









Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Droyal said:


> Great choices. I'm only a desk diver and am wondering what your impressions are of the Tudor and Tuna as they are used as they should be?


I have had my Black Bay for five years and it has been diving all over the world with me. So, I would say that I like it very much. This was my first trip with the Tuna. I appreciated having the day & date. It's pretty easy to lose track of the days when I'm on a boat in the middle of the ocean for an extended time. But, I have been entertaining the idea of getting a Ploprof like the one above as my new travel/dive watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I still think it's amazing


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*"While Diving Photo"*

I don't see diving there.


----------



## nugat (Jan 5, 2018)

My first dive ever, I couldn't miss the opportunity to test my Magrette MPP Kara ☺ 
Awesome adventure, definitely will do it again and test my other dive watches 😈


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Red Sea, 3 weeks ago,


----------



## mostlyFLY (7 mo ago)

My first underwater shot with the Scurfa Treasure Seeker. It's a gem!


----------

